# Abysmal show....



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

I did a show this weekend (the first really sunny, really warm weekend of the year) and virtually  nobody showed up. I made three sales, two of which were to other vendors. 

Sigh. 

No more shows this year....I'm done. Way too much work...too little return.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

{{{Soapmommie}}} sorry to hear that . I wonder if sales are down all over the place ? It is very frustrating to sit there and sell nothing.I haven't sold soap yet , but have gone to lots of craft fairs and markets with other crafts , sometimes you  really wonder why you bothered.

Kitn


----------



## jbarad (Apr 27, 2009)

I had a horrible weekend as well. The market I do on Saturday's is usually decent, but this weekend was bad, way bad, so bad I lost money by the end of the day 

But when things like that happen I just remind myself that the opportunity to have the products seen, the chance to handout business cards, etc help make up for bad sales now and again and try to put the silver lining on it.


----------



## topcat (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear that  Soapmommie!  I have seen a thread on another forum discussing how now that the weather is sunny and improving most people are getting yard work done or doing their favourite 'outdoor' activity - not looking around markets just yet.  I think the consensus is that once Spring is well and truly underway people will begin to get back around the markets.  HTH!

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Apr 27, 2009)

{{{Soapmommie}}}  - I am so sorry it turned out that way for you first time out.  Please don't give up - yes it is a lot of work and this weekend it doesn't feel like it was worth it - but consider what you did this weekend as future sales.....it could also be that it wasn't the right market for you.  The weekend before this last one when I went to Nanaimo was a bust for me - I didn't cover my expenses - however I did sell some soap - I met some new people including Surf Girl (waving across the strait to Surf Girl).  I hope that I will get some internet sales from it but I'm not counting on it.  For me that weekend was part of my research budget - learning where I should be and where not to go.

I know none of that makes you feel any better right now - but please know we are all behind you and we believe in you - you make good soap!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> {{{Soapmommie}}}  - I am so sorry it turned out that way for you first time out.  Please don't give up - yes it is a lot of work and this weekend it doesn't feel like it was worth it - but consider what you did this weekend as future sales.....it could also be that it wasn't the right market for you.  The weekend before this last one when I went to Nanaimo was a bust for me - I didn't cover my expenses - however I did sell some soap - I met some new people including Surf Girl (waving across the strait to Surf Girl).  I hope that I will get some internet sales from it but I'm not counting on it.  For me that weekend was part of my research budget - learning where I should be and where not to go.
> 
> I know none of that makes you feel any better right now - but please know we are all behind you and we believe in you - you make good soap!!!!!!!



Oh, Lindy...not my first time out....just my first time this spring season. I was going to blow off the shows, but this one was a real moneymaker during the holidays...but Saturday...nothing......


----------



## Deda (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm sorry it was so tough going last weekend. 

How long until you will start selling in your new shop?  I can't wait to come see the new place!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 29, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> I'm sorry it was so tough going last weekend.
> 
> How long until you will start selling in your new shop?  I can't wait to come see the new place!



That's right!!!  You're setting up a new shop!  I had totally forgotten about that - duh    

When do you open?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

*salon*

The shop is open (and bustling!!). I assume ownership on May 8. 

I was in there today trying to figure out how I was going to update it. Then, actually because of something Tab said about keeping it retro, I did a little research on 1950s salons and, lo and behold, I don't have to do ANYTHING!

I have the linoleum floor..the chair dryers...some kitchy posters, some retro lighting fixtures and other minor details, and well,  the whole 1950s thing just falls into place!

So the next few months will be turning it into something I hope will appear on Daily Candy one day!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 30, 2009)

> Then, actually because of something Tab said about keeping it retro, I did a little research on 1950s salons and, lo and behold, I don't have to do ANYTHING!


I am so glad you are not updating it! I love kitch!


----------

